# Which Specialized w/b cages hold Camelback Podium Chill?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Need to get cages for my new bike (which is currently on a UPS truck) and wondering if anyone has any experience with Specialized cages and Camelback Podium Chill 21oz bottles? Esp Rib Pro.

Thanks in advance - Ray


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

They hold em fine for me.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

dysfunction said:


> They hold em fine for me.


Thanks


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

RJP Diver said:


> Need to get cages for my new bike (which is currently on a UPS truck) and wondering if anyone has any experience with Specialized cages and Camelback Podium Chill 21oz bottles? Esp Rib Pro.
> 
> Thanks in advance - Ray



I've switched to TACX cages (TAO / UMA) after my Rib cage pro's 
cracked...fit my Podium Ice bottles with no problem.


----------

